
MMURTL V1.0 : Developing Your own 32 Bit Operating System - kqr2
http://www.ipdatacorp.com/mmurtl.html
======
andrewbinstock
I have the original book, which is an amazing piece of work. Full explanation
for the OS, the assembler, and C compiler. The explanations are remarkably
clear and approachable and the author has not stinted in providing
explanations of his design and put in the extra work to really make this a
complete OS implementation with the necessary toolset. At the time (which
mostly predates the OSS revolution), this was a rare, rare thing. Tanenbaum's
book on Minix is really the only thing that compares, in my opinion. Had the
author released the code as OSS long ago, this would be much more widely known
and used. But he refused to open it right around the time that Linux was
becoming popular. And the rest is history. Still, it's an excellent book and
an amazing piece of work.

